# the longest time...



## atomicpunk

you ever went WITHOUT sex. ughh......


----------



## bote

17 years


----------



## oldmanLee

after I lost my virginity?With someone else?2 years,7 months,and 14 days.........and yes I do remember each and every day


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

pshh it's been a few months for me..not too much of a big deal though. If it happens it happens, if not... yeah it does suck, but it just means the next time is going to be that much better


----------



## Subsick

lost the v card in august or so. haven't had any since. hopefully will be getting some in february, god willing.


----------



## veggieguy12

Subsick said:


> hopefully will be getting some in february, god willing.



Huh. Aside from Venus and Aphrodite, most of the gods I know of are seriously _anti_-sex.
(Take that!, theology.)


----------



## sprout

Unless we are talking Greek mythological gods, in which case, Zeus wasn't exactly a pure guy... He even gave birth out of his head!


----------



## yarn and glue

Pretty much every religion is necessarily pro-sex, since procreation (within the confines of marriage of _course_) means more cult members by birthright.

Look at how many poor bastards done got themselves begat in the bible. They never had a chance!


----------



## stove

haha yeah most religions are pro-bang.

Longest without? 2 years, during Engineering school. Strangely enough, I started drinking, climbing, and smoking pot when sex dissapeared. Hmmm....


----------



## stove

Subsick said:


> lost the v card in august or so. haven't had any since. hopefully will be getting some in february, god willing.



hah you're pretty attractive, if you were looking for someone you could have just called;-)


----------



## Dameon

3 years. I don't really keep track. Sex isn't that big a deal.


----------



## Monkeywrench

I was hoping I wasn't going to the only person in this thread to say "3 months or so..". I'm not a slut. Sex just isn't difficult to come across in this lifestyle.


----------



## wartomods

there is this thing called masturbation, i think it hurts me as a person emotionally,


----------



## yarn and glue

wartomods said:


> there is this thing called masturbation, i think it hurts me as a person emotionally,



Sorry, I'll stop!


----------



## adragonfly

9 months. still going at it but i just met a wonderful girl who is very loving so we'll see how long this dry spell will last. But if it weren't for the dry spell i wouldn't have had time to look into spiritual, philosophical, and political topics and learn a lot about my beliefs so im happy it happened.


----------



## bikegeek666

the first 19 years of my life. 

after that? 6 months or so. i'm pretty bad interacting with other people so when i'm not in a steady relationship either i'm drunk a lot and less shy and having lots of sex with different people (i guess i am kind of a slut) or i'm super shy and unable to connect with people, and can go 6 months or so in a dry spell.


----------



## hg14

nothing since October, so like 4 months still none


----------



## Matt Derrick

longest was 16 - 22, so like 6 years. i was just really awkward and timid during that time i guess. now it's like every 3-6 months.


----------



## Skankin Jerry

16 years...The last girl I dated was for 8 months and she was a lesbian, and didn't we didn't have sex.


----------



## Alaska

3 months, because of jail... But like someone else said, in this lifestyle, it's really hard to not have opportunities like that. Everyone is always drunk!


----------



## Rash L

Yay drunkness!
I think about a year


----------



## mksnowboarder

Well, for the first fifteen years of my life, I hadn't had any sex, but I don't think that's what you're asking...

Probably 3-4 months. Sometimes you just get in a rut with everything in your life, and it makes it hard to get laid.

mike


----------



## 614 crust

about two years i think was the longest


----------



## MiztressWinter

ummm about almost 3 years.


----------



## JungleBoots

the longest without since i lost my virginity has been... oh alittle over one month.

*is teh whoreyst*

masterbation just doesnt work for me. -.-


----------



## carlylanea

haha I think mine was like 1 and a half years....


----------



## Wolfeyes

5/5/06 to 8/28/09... 3 years, 3 months and 25 days. Still ended up getting two STD tests during that time though... Once when I was pissing fire from swimming in bad water, then the next time after 14 people got Chlamydia from a hot tub... Came back clean on that one...


----------



## JungleBoots

close fucking call!


----------



## Wolfeyes

Indeed. 14 people all because one man whore pissed in the friggen hot tub. Didn't find out about it until a year later too.


----------



## madewithpaint

probably three months. but as others said, it's not too hard getting laid living this lifestyle.
thank god for beer!


----------



## Wolfeyes

That's kind of thing with me. During that near three year period, I had plenty of chances to shag some fall down drunk girl, but I wasn't into it. Didn't matter if I was sober, a shot/hit to loosen up, buzzed or just as drunk as she was. Correction, if I was just as drunk as she was, I wouldn't make a move, but wouldn't complain if she was all over me.

Now if we're both just messed up enough to get rid of those pesky inhibitions  ... That's another story.


----------



## tallhorseman

I try to block those long dry spells out of my mind. Prob 4/5 months.


----------



## Wolfeyes

^^^ In that vein, there's always this little gem: "Sex is like air, it's no big deal until you're not getting any..."


----------



## The Cheshire

Since September, but no worries.


----------



## bicycle

About one year i think.


----------



## Mr. Expendable

I really don't know the longest time because sex isn't that important to me it's usually on the back of my list but my friends been on a dry streak for a long time since he was locked up and he had a chance in december on his birthday but he blew it..... I give him shit all the time.... hahahaha poor sexually frustrated bastard


----------



## hardlyart

too long.


----------



## Ravie

damn well still young, but ide have to say... four months. It's not like i have plenty of one night stands. I'm a relationship kind of chick and normally waiting for a new decent guy takes around three months to find and durring that time i'm pretty abstinent. Drunken one night stands make me feel nasty, dissappointed, used, and anxious to hit up the free clinic for an std screening and a day after pill. So I avoid that "one guy" who seems super charming when your drunk and then turns out to be another ugly idiot with missing teeth in the morning.


----------



## drybonezz

Wolfeyes said:


> 5/5/06 to 8/28/09... 3 years, 3 months and 25 days. Still ended up getting two STD tests during that time though... Once when I was pissing fire from swimming in bad water, then the next time after 14 people got Chlamydia from a hot tub... Came back clean on that one...


That sucks so bad!


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER

who needs sex?! I GOT ME!!


----------



## OfCourseLeanne

the first 13 years of my life...
since then... like 4 months..


----------



## JannethintheWind

first 15 yr of my life...then purposefully for 13 mos.


----------



## morse

bout 12 years


----------



## FLoP

Going on a month abd a half


----------



## Matt Derrick

About 6 years from my first girlfriend. So like 16 to 21. I think it's cause I was very awkward with the ladies when I was younger. Also growing up in a Christian school didn't help.


----------



## Odin

that wasn't a funny line...

cough..

4 years give or take a few weeks...


----------



## vdem1

almost four years. By choice. I was trying to get my head straight and sex has always been a nice way of masking life and helping me NOT concentrate on things that really matter. During those years, I GOT SHIT DONE. I masturbated a RIDICULOUS amount but there was MINIMAL bullshit drama. I didn't date either.


----------



## kriminalmisfit

what's this "sex" thing everyone's yappin about?


----------



## Hylyx

2 and half years or so.
But I'm asexual so it doesn't really matter to me. ::


----------

